# Forum Argomenti di discussione Diritto Societario  SNC inattiva deve pagare INPS ed INAIL per i soci lavoratori?

## eleonora63

Buongiorno, la mia situazione è questa:
La mia società (snc due soci lavoratori attualmente senza dipendenti) è inattiva in quanto ho venduto l'attività a novembre 2014. Precedentemente, ad agosto 2014, ho comunicato a INPS ed INAIL la chiusura di tutte le posizioni dei dipendenti.
Non posso chiudere la partita iva in quanto ho dei crediti dal Ministero della Pubblica Istruzione, il quale, per ogni pagamento che effettua, richiede il DURC, quindi la società deve esistere.
Mi chiedevo, visto che i tempi per la riscossione totale dei crediti potrebbero essere di anni, dovrò pagare anche nel 2015 ed anni a venire i contributi entro il minimale di noi due soci della snc per l'INPS e il premio INAIL? 
Grazie

----------


## LucZan

Non so se è una soluzione: se i tempi sono biblici io trasformerei la snc in società semplice, questo comporta la chiusura della partita iva ma il mantenimento del codice fiscale della società che rimane quindi ancora esistente, nelle more della liquidazione ultraannuale dei crediti, comunque questi sono già stati tassati nel periodo di competenza ante trasformazione.
Non essendo più una società commerciale i soci dovrebbero cessare dai pagamenti inps, redazione bilancio, ecc. 
Per valutare l'opportunità e la fattibilità di questo deve consultare il Suo commercialista.

----------


## shailendra

> Buongiorno, la mia situazione è questa:
> La mia società (snc due soci lavoratori attualmente senza dipendenti) è inattiva in quanto ho venduto l'attività a novembre 2014. Precedentemente, ad agosto 2014, ho comunicato a INPS ed INAIL la chiusura di tutte le posizioni dei dipendenti.
> Non posso chiudere la partita iva in quanto ho dei crediti dal Ministero della Pubblica Istruzione, il quale, per ogni pagamento che effettua, richiede il DURC, quindi la società deve esistere.
> Mi chiedevo, visto che i tempi per la riscossione totale dei crediti potrebbero essere di anni, dovrò pagare anche nel 2015 ed anni a venire i contributi entro il minimale di noi due soci della snc per l'INPS e il premio INAIL? 
> Grazie

  Io ho tenuto una società inattiva per 5 anni perchè avevo chiesto la rateazione della plusvalenza. Ai fini Inps e Inail però avevo cancellato ogni posizione dei soci e non dovevo pagare più nulla, ad esclusione del diritto annuale Cciaa

----------


## eleonora63

Il mio dubbio è se il MIUR, quando richiede il DURC, deve avere una posizione INPS ed INAIL aperte ed attive (ovvero con pagamenti) o le posizioni possono esistere ma essere sospese (ovvero senza pagamenti).
Il problema che questi pagamenti sono relativi a contributi e non a fatture, per cui non posso richiedere la certificazione del credito.
Trovo però assurdo pensare che per ottenere il saldo di questi contributi che riguardano anni in cui la società era attiva e per la quale è stato pagato tutto il dovuto INPS ed INAIL, sia per i soci lavoratori che per i dipendenti, debba continuare a pagare negli anni futuri.

----------

